# Habe Probleme Konstruktoren und Methoden auf Aufgaben anzuwenden



## townandroid (3. Nov 2014)

Schönen guten Tag,

Ich habe kürzlich mit dem Informatik-Studium angefangen, jedoch in Java kaum Erfahrung.
Und auch wenn ich nun grundsätzlich verstanden habe, wie Konstruktoren und Methoden funktionieren, habe ich praktische Probleme, diese auch für Aufgabenstellungen richtig zu verwenden.

In meiner Aufgabe soll ich die Klassen Bibliothek und Student so ergänzen, das sich Studenten Bücher ausleihen können.
Abgesehen von der Struktur dieser beiden Klassen, weiß jetzt aber nicht wirklich, wie ich den Lösungsplan erstellen soll.

Was ich bräuchte, wäre irgendwie eine Art Plan, wie ich das angehe, denn ich komme vom Kopf her nichtmal darauf, wie ich anfangen soll.

Mir ist schon klar, dass ich null eigene Ideen habe, ich weiß aber auch nicht, wie ich die bekommen soll.


```
public class Student {

	String name = "Gregor Computer";
	int age = 24;
	final String NATIVELANGUAGE = "deutsch";
	boolean IsStudent = true;

	}
```


```
public class Bibliothek {
	
String name = "Univaersitaetsbibliothek";
int books = 10000;
final String PLACE = "Berlin";
boolean openWeekend = false;

}
```


----------



## stg (3. Nov 2014)

Diese beiden Klassen stammen aber von dir, oder?
Da wird nämlich leider bereits ganz grober Unfug fabriziert....

An deiner Stelle würde ich mich davon zunächst ein wenig lösen und einfach mal eine Skizze malen, mit z.B. 3 Studenten, einer Bibliothek und 10 Büchern oder so...
Dann schreibst du jeweils dazu, wer sich jeweil welche Informationen merken muss. Der Student z.B. sollte wissen, wie er heißt, das Buch sollte wissen, wer es geschrieben hat usw ... das liegt alles noch auf der Hand. Interessant wird es schon eher bei veränderlichen Eigenschaften. Wer merkt sich zum Beispiel welches Buch, von wem in welcher Bibliothek ausgeliehen wurde o.Ä.. Wer verwaltet den Vorgang "ausleihen", oder die Abfrage "istVerfügbar"? 
Wie gesagt, mal zunächst mal eine grobe Skizze, damit die eine grobe Vorstellung vom ganzen Prozess bekommst, und wie was ineiander greift. Macht man später (manchmal) tatsächlich auch so in realen Projekten..


----------



## townandroid (3. Nov 2014)

Ja, die Klassen sind von mir, habe einfach nur ein paar Attribute eingefügt, könnte dann aber wirklich Unsinn sein.

Danke für den Denkanstoß, ich versuche mal ein paar Schritte.


----------



## stg (3. Nov 2014)

townandroid hat gesagt.:


> Ja, die Klassen sind von mir, habe einfach nur ein paar Attribute eingefügt, könnte dann aber wirklich Unsinn sein.



Um (nur) darauf noch einmal Bezug zu nehmen: Du solltest dir den Unterschied zwischen einer Klassen und einem Objekt/Instanz einer Klasse noch einmal klar machen. Dann wird dir auch schnell klar, was in deinem ersten Ansatz da schon schief gegangen ist.


----------

